# Yellow leaves, spotting, necrosis



## next (Feb 12, 2015)

Phosphorus deficiency? 

View attachment 20150211_235109.jpg


View attachment 20150211_234418.jpg


View attachment 20150211_234436.jpg


View attachment 20150211_234528.jpg


View attachment 20150211_234613.jpg


----------



## next (Feb 12, 2015)

Anyone verify this for me? Pleaseee


----------



## Rosebud (Feb 12, 2015)

I think it is an everything deficiency.  What nutes are you using?  The bright yellow is usually an N problem that can happen at the end of a grow.  How many weeks since the flip?


----------



## next (Feb 12, 2015)

Its an auto plant with 2-3 weeks left, thanks rose!


----------



## next (Feb 12, 2015)

This must of been one hungry lady.. her 4 room mates had some nute burn.. so I gave them all a flush, and was going to continue nutes next feed. This young lady didn't take too kindly to it.. I believe you are correct with your diagnoses. Thanks again


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 14, 2015)

Any time you flush the medium, you need to reintroduce nutrients before too long so that they don't get hungry as the plants at this point are at the height of their metabolism and are needing access to food almost daily. I personally don't agree with allowing the medium a drying period after flushing. I will go right back after flushing with new nute solution that is well aerated and pH adjusted. The aerated solution will take the place of the drying period which is to allow the roots to breathe.


----------



## The Hemp Goddess (Feb 14, 2015)

next said:


> Its an auto plant with 2-3 weeks left, thanks rose!


 
That plant surely has a lot more than 2-3 weeks to go.

Are you sure the other plants had nute burn and not a deficiency of some kind.  What and how much have you been feeding them?

Even with a little nute burn, I do not flush my plants.  I only flush for very severe problems.


----------



## next (Feb 15, 2015)

Jan 16th, mixed up nute solution at 12am, 10L old tap, 10L R/o - PH(7.4)

+0.75ml/L micro blast = 15ml
+5ml/L Grow = 100ml
+2ml/L Bloom = 40ml
+2ml/L Xatalyst = 40ml
+12.5ml MycoMadness
==================
jan 23

+.75ml/L micro = 20ml
+3.5ml/L Grow = 90ml
+3.5ml/L Bloom = 90ml
+1ml/L Meta-K = 25ml
+1.5ml/L Xatalyst = 40ml
=================
feb 2

ewc / compost tea in 2 gal with half cap of molasses
----

25L tap water	\
+5L compost tea	/  mixed together

--
feb 3rd

+2ml/L micro = 60              
+1.5ml/L grow = 45             
+4.5ml/L bloom = 135          
+1.25ml/L Meta-k = 37.5       
+2ml/L xatalyst = 60           
+dash of myco madness
====================

After upping the dosages it wasn't fixing the problem so I went with the flush..


----------



## next (Feb 15, 2015)

Maybe I gave too much K ?


----------



## next (Feb 15, 2015)

Hey Hush,
Yes I should of re-introduced a normal feed regime after I did the flush, especially considering with the extra perlite in the pro-mix, the plants didn't seem to notice when I flushed them. No droop, or anything.. 

They were thirsty only 2-3 days after the flush which was abnormal, (they usually go 6-7days) they drank alot more with the weaker nutes

The kicker to all of this, is that some plants are very happy, while others like this one are trying to die on me.

I gave all my plants the same nutrients, but they are not all the same strains.. perhaps that was a major error on my part.


----------



## next (Feb 15, 2015)

The Hemp Goddess said:


> That plant surely has a lot more than 2-3 weeks to go.
> 
> Are you sure the other plants had nute burn and not a deficiency of some kind.  What and how much have you been feeding them?
> 
> Even with a little nute burn, I do not flush my plants.  I only flush for very severe problems.



These auto's mature pretty quick. I was getting burned tips on all of the plants, and this one was heading downhill, I up'd the nutes that didn't help, so I tried for a flush. Here is a quick updated pic, seems to still be putting on weight.. 

View attachment 20150215_000729.jpg


View attachment 20150215_000736.jpg


View attachment 20150215_000819.jpg


----------



## zem (Feb 15, 2015)

Rosebud said:


> I think it is an everything deficiency


:laugh::yeahthat:
when you feed your plants, they will require quite some time to show any signs of improvement, and in their current state, i think that the best that you can hope for is that they stop deteriorating...


----------



## Hushpuppy (Feb 15, 2015)

Yeah unfortunately, when plants get deep in flower, they quit concerning themselves about anything but the flowers. Most of the time they will not heal themselves after damage has occurred. They will instead, take the nutrients from the damaged areas and then drop those leaves rather than reroute any resources to the damaged areas. This is even worse with autos because off the nature of how they function. That is what makes them sooo finicky. They can do really well or crash really fast, there is little to no inbetween. The key, as Zem said, is to stop any further deterioration so that the plants can ffinish.


----------



## next (Feb 15, 2015)

Not such a bad thing, the plant trying its best to make some bud.. These auto's sure are finicky.. things can go from good to bad to ugly in a week.


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 20, 2015)

So next time no auto seeds. I bet you would rock some fem seeds. Autos are finicky fo sho


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 20, 2015)

Ummm why is your ph so high?


----------



## next (Feb 20, 2015)

not too sure, its in the low 8's out of the tap


----------



## lyfespan (Feb 21, 2015)

Ph needs to come down to 5.6-6.6, you're experiencing serious lockout with your ph so high.


----------



## next (Feb 21, 2015)

plant had run-off of low 6's, not sure where u see it having high ph unless your diagnosing from the pictures

The 7.4 PH reading was from mixing 50/50 ro and tap water


----------



## 000StankDank000 (Feb 23, 2015)

7.4 PH is too high bro. Listen to lifespan 5.6-6.6 before you pour it onto the plant. It's your super high PH


----------



## next (Feb 24, 2015)

000StankDank000 said:


> 7.4 PH is too high bro. Listen to lifespan 5.6-6.6 before you pour it onto the plant. It's your super high PH



I wish it was that simple.. the 7.4PH you are referencing is the PH of tap water mixed with r/o water..  I should of removed that line of text, it is there strictly for reference. Plants never got 7.4, because nutes were added to that.

It it good to know the ph of your water, this way I can mix up my water at 50/50, ph should be 7.4, if it isn't I check my calibration of my tester.


----------

